# Haplochromis (Pundamilia) Nyererei Spawning (HD Video)



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

First spawn in the new 50g long tank.

When male leaves the frame he is chasing the other female away from the spawn site.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Awsome color male i hope mine looks half that good.(im not sure exactly what i have yet)


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The colors on your male are amazing!!!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Where did yu got yur fish????is it from aq reliable breeders or a LFS??
xris


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

Very reliable breeder. Have 25 or so fry here now


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

*lil_stevies*
Are u satill raising P.nyererei I just got a few


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

Have lots of Nyererei juveniles available if anyone is looking for some! The parents are the fish in the video. Send me a message if you're interested!


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey I am interested in getting some of the fry u have I currently have 6 2 males 4 female but want more females one of the female just had about 10 fry her first breeding but I have just got a 60 gal to start a colony in and need more to stock them


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

I have (3) 2+" males left and many 1+" fry swimming about :fish:

Parents are still those in the video.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing. Really, really kool. What is the black and white fish that swims thru a few times?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the collection point? Interesting colors and markings.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

They were bought as Anchor Island.

The black and white fish is just one of the old Mollies from the LFS.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

The fry are now 2"+ and lots of them!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lil_stevies said:


> The fry are now 2"+ and lots of them!


Any males?


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

*** got one more big one 3" that is for sure a male, the rest are hard to tell, some are more aggressive/darker markings than others. They usually turn out to be males.

I've got tons of Saulosi as well if you guys know anyone interested.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm late to this party but really quite a beautiful dance those two are doing


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

maybe this is a silly question. If someone was to take the babies off you, do the babies mate? Is that bad? I mean inbreeding?! lol


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

Some say it is an issue far far down the line, babies of babies of babies etc. Where a deviation from what is considered pure "wild" species _could _occur.

And yes they WILL definitely breed, it is up to you if you want the fry to survive, if you don't remove them nature takes it course and they are eaten by the larger fish very quickly.


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

According to an online store, haplochromis and punamilia nyererei are 2 different fish? Im a little confused by the title here? Are these hybrids?


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im so confused by Cichlids, Im glad I have a month to cycle this tank lol


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.mchportal.com/aquatic-life-m ... erei-.html


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

ITALIAN926 said:


> Im so confused by Cichlids, Im glad I have a month to cycle this tank lol


 :lol:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

ITALIAN926 said:


> According to an online store, haplochromis and punamilia nyererei are 2 different fish? Im a little confused by the title here? Are these hybrids?


No. They are not two different species. Pundamilia nyererei is the correct name.



lil_stevies said:


> http://www.mchportal.com/aquatic-life-mainmenu-114/aquatic-life-freshwater-mainmenu-142/tropical-fish-mainmenu-148/578-haplochromis-pundamilia-nyererei-.html


That site is confusing as well. Pundamilia nyererei were described in 1985 and there is no reason to call them Haplochromis (Pundamilia) nyererei. Pundamilia is not a sub-genus it is a valid genus so feel free to drop the old Haplochromis name altogether.

Nice video!

Kevin


----------

